# So, I want one, someone convince me otherwise.



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

So, yet another complete noobie. I spent some time reading through the forums, feel free to point me to the “newbie corner” if you have one…

Basically I’m looking for something a bit quicker than my Dodge Neon. Notice that I didn’t say faster. I’m not interested in going fast. I just LOVE being pinned to the back of my seat on 0-60 runs… I started looking at “pocket rockets” but nothing really feels right. Those cars are fast, but turbo lag takes away that awesome feeling at low speeds. 
Most of those cars are too flashy for me anyhow, with their big wings and body kits.
Yeah, someone can find exceptions to each of my complaints, but then I started looking outside my price range. Enter GTO.

I have some assumptions that I would like either confirm or dismissed.

1.)	A 6.0 Liter engine putting out 400hp will not be as stressed over its lifetime as a 2.4 liter putting out 260hp.
2.)	This car basically has a detuned corvette engine and drive-train.
3.)	This car can get 27-28mpg if not romped on.
4.)	This car really doesn’t look fast. (sorry, being subjective)
5.)	The engine …may… be able to run regular.

On the other hand, what do you think, after owning one for 1-2 years? Are you giving up a lease? Do you have plans on selling it in 4-5 years? IF so, what are you getting? And why?

What issues make this car difficult to live with?

Just as some background, I’m 23. Have an engineering job with no kids / wife. Expenditures = ~0. But being an engineer makes me too piratical to be fun. I’m a car guy, I love driving. But I’m not a hot-head. No, I don’t need all the power this car has, but if I could describe every dream I have ever had in one word it would be…. Overkill.


Peace.


Edit, Oh yeah, i drive stick (PERIOD)


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

1.)	A 6.0 Liter engine putting out 400hp will not be as stressed over its lifetime as a 2.4 liter putting out 260hp.
Probably. At highway speeds the tach is at about 1800 rpm not 2500+, but I think its how you drive it.
2.)	This car basically has a detuned corvette engine and drive-train.
Nothing detuned about it. 
3.)	This car can get 27-28mpg if not romped on.
For some, but it has to be pretty flat ground. I've seen 25 over a 100 mile loop.
4.)	This car really doesn’t look fast. (sorry, being subjective)
I think it looks pretty fast, without the spoiler.
5.)	The engine …may… be able to run regular.
Runs fine on 89 juice. Run it all winter as no sense in buying the good stuff when I can't really use it.

I'll be keeping it for awhile as I really like the car so far. (Had it about 2.5 years.) I've only had trouble with the stick rattling-2 replaced so far. This one is holding up well so far. Assuming that Pontiac continues to import Holdens, I might replace it with another one in a few years, otherwise I'll probably buy German next time. 
Hope this helps. No reason to talk yourself out of this car its very good. You'll never regret it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:agree I have had mine a year and not a regret yet.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Lapres_3 said:


> So, yet another complete noobie. I spent some time reading through the forums, feel free to point me to the “newbie corner” if you have one…
> 
> Basically I’m looking for something a bit quicker than my Dodge Neon. Notice that I didn’t say faster. I’m not interested in going fast. I just LOVE being pinned to the back of my seat on 0-60 runs… I started looking at “pocket rockets” but nothing really feels right. Those cars are fast, but turbo lag takes away that awesome feeling at low speeds.
> Most of those cars are too flashy for me anyhow, with their big wings and body kits.
> ...


Welcome to GTOforum!


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a SRT-4 with the stage 2 turbo upgrade on juice . If you think thats quick then you will be very pleased with the GTO.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Makes power at a low rpm, less stress. You don't have to scream the engine.
2. Same as Corvette.
3. A lot of crazy claims, M6 should get 25+
4. Sleeper Grand Prix look, doesn't stick out like a sore thumb, and it's not a belly button.
5. I can run on junk food, but no advantage there.

My widow will sell the car and all the rest of my crap.:cool 

Test drive one, then post the pics of your new GTO:cheers


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents partially based on my first month owning one (and I love it more everyday).

1.) A 6.0 Liter engine putting out 400hp will not be as stressed over its lifetime as a 2.4 liter putting out 260hp.

Probably but I doubt there will be a significant difference in the expected life span of the engines.

2.) This car basically has a detuned corvette engine and drive-train.

It is not detuned but you might have it confused with the 7.0, 505 hp optional Corvette engine.

3.) This car can get 27-28mpg if not romped on.

NO CHANCE. I just took my first road trip, 300 miles each way,all highway. I never even hit 19 mpg.

4.) This car really doesn’t look fast. (sorry, being subjective)

I personally think it looks pretty fast, definitely sounds fast.

5.) The engine …may… be able to run regular.

Maybe but lets think about this a minute. Lets say you burn 50 gallons per month. (For example: 50 gallons x 18 mpg = 900 miles.) The premium fuel is 20 cents per gallon higher on average, 10 cents for you midgraders.

50 gallons x .20 = $10.00. Gimme a break, why use the crap gas to save a lousy 10 bucks a month? If $10.00 a month is an issue then you probably want a want a car in the $129.00 a month range. (I'm not ragging on anyone here, just putting it in perspective. OK below I am going to rag on someone.)

This is reminds me of a co-worker. When gas prices started going real high, he decided to by a motorcycle to save on gas. He paid $ 3000.00 for a motorcycle to save $30 or $40 a month on gas. He'll be breaking even in about 9 years lol. 

If you decide to go for it I guarantee you will absolutely love this car!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've had mine about 6 months and 11k miles. the best average gas mileage i have seen has been 20.1 mpg. really it depends on how you drive. my normal is about 18.2 mpg. what's 2 mpg? mine is manual and i live on the coast where the ground is flat but not midwest flat. 
400 horses sounds like a lot but only 312 of mine made it to the ground as far as the mustang dyno was saying. i thought the car was powerful the first 1000 miles, after that it felt like driving a krautwagon. 
my biggest complaint outside of trunk space is the placement of cupholders which i can show you 50 more cars that place the stupid cupholders in the same place which affects shifting with a "large" soft drink. my other complaint would be i don't get enough seat time in it. but at 2000 miles a month basically what more can i say? it'll grow on you like a glove. so stop reading, go to the dealership, make the purchase because you only live once and then devise some ASTM tests for it while enjoying it.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

i just test drove one and can tell you its one crazy car...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*RANDY................

The pic of the Goat with the Goats is priceless. Best pic yet of Goat(s) :cheers *


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. 

After thinking for a few minutes about the regular gas question, i guess it is kinda irrelevant. But seeing how i get wildly varying results on gas mileage, ill have to look into this.

I suppose its not good to go to the GTO forums and ask what you don't like about your cars...In my experience it doesn't work that well. But its nice to see such a sane community behind a car. I wont buy certain cars because I don't want to be associated with that type of person. 

So far it seems like the cup holders suck. Well, i guess i can live with that.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

The trunk is kind of small.
The rear seats are a pain to get into.
The rear tires hop when accelerating too quickly.
The rear tires leave little bits of rubber stuck to the wheel well after they start smoking.
The leather seats are a little cold in the winter and a little warm in the summer.
All other traffic is in the way, and going too slow.
The key is too big.
These cars have a lot of problems.
I'd buy another one in a minute.:cool


----------



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Everyone is going to have a different experience.

I have an A4 and still pull 24-25 mpg on the highway.

Only real problem with the cars is the strut problem.

The engine isn't detuned in any way, GTO's are just more heavy and less aerodymanic than vettes.

Most cars nowadays don't get past 80,000 miles without some expensive repairs. (arguable)

I've only had mine a month but love everything about it so far.

My only dislike about the car is the hoops you have to jump through to try and get desent wheels and tires to fit. (i could put anything i wanted on my old camaro). Hope this helps and welcome!


----------



## Airborne Goat (Feb 28, 2007)

*It's great.*

The car is a great car. I have had mine almost a month now. I have almost 2000 miles on it and it run like a beast. I went from a truck to this car and it was really hard. The car handles really good. Gets good mpg compared to most cars (difference is its a muscle car and fast). It smokes mustangs. The GTO looks great comes with alot of extras at a great price. BEWARE when you buy one that it does not have them bad struts. I was worried so I cehecked mine. Mine is a 2006 and it was one of the last ones to roll of the production line. All the problems were fixed prior to mine hitting the states. Great car. But I do miss my 4X4 truck. For the right price I would sell it but I do love it.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have my eye on a new 2006 black with a June 06 build date. Unfortunately there looks to be some paint damage (IE the hood got keyed). I cant tell if its through the clear coat, but this could work out to my advantage in getting it cheap. There are 3 or 4 dealers around here who have them so i have some bargaining potential.

Yes, it seems like i was completely wrong about the detuned engine part. Ill have to do more homework next time. 


I just need a good price on one of these things and i'm sold. 



Oh yeah, i still need to test drive one. :cool


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Let me actually do as you asked; talk you out of it.

Gas is going back up. While you can baby the car and get 23-24 mpg, why would you want a 400 hp car to drive it that way?

IMHO the future is in hybrids or alternative fuel vehicles. Gas pricing is just too volatile. We are at the mercy of speculators and towel heads, whose only incentive is making money, and in some cases ruining America.

While I really like my car, I'm actually considering getting rid of it and buying a hybrid of some type. I think it's the right thing to do. I would REALLY miss my toy tho- - -. 

Read an article the other day on a car Toyota is looking at developing to replace the Supra. It's a hybrid generating 400 HP, and with an electric motor, there's got to be a boatload of torque. Sounds good to me.

Anyhow, good luck with your decision.


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

wow, I hope your kidding. Selling a GTO for a hybrid? Nice lol. I do agree with you though, I think hybrid cars will be common place soom, but it will be a good 10-15 years until they are. 

The downside to alot of these gas engine/electric motor hybrids is that there fuel economy doesnt increase enough to make it a wise financial decision to offset to cost of buying the car. They usually carry a large premium over the gasoline equivilent and get 10% better economy. Once they lower the price and get the economy gains up to at least 25% above gasoline equivilents, they wont be popular.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

toyota has been talking about putting out new supras for years. Nissan has been talking about putting the skyline out for years. People on this forum have been talking about another gto comming out for years. (just kidding) But it is all speculation. However, should toyota come out with a 400 hp electric motor it is going to be SOOOOO expensive.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> toyota has been talking about putting out new supras for years. Nissan has been talking about putting the skyline out for years. People on this forum have been talking about another gto comming out for years. (just kidding) But it is all speculation. However, should toyota come out with a 400 hp electric motor it is going to be SOOOOO expensive.


The 400HP will be a combination of electric and gas motors/engines, and yes I think it will be expensive. 

I believe the Nissan Skyline is a definite tho I don't know the exact date.

My point is the fluctuations in gas makes the development and owning of any high horsepower muscle car risky- - -there will always be a few people that will buy them no matter what the cost of gas, but companies make money on volume, unless you're talking about Ferrari's or Bentleys or other exotics.


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

Lapres_3 said:


> Oh yeah, i still need to test drive one. :cool


If you test drive it, you better take your checkbook. 

What the LS2 does to a gallon of gas makes it well worth the expense.

My gripes: the big ass key, plus you get to buy a new one when the battery goes dead.

The motorized set mover, although it is hard not to laugh as your friends get drenched waiting for it.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Putting it all in perspective, here's a list of pro's & con's for you:

PRO'S:

Cheap power. No one else really offers 400 poinies for under $30k so it's a solid deal.

Ample room inside for a single guy

User friendly layout of the cockpit

Smooth manual shifter (better than most) but still could be better

Fairly short clutch (compared to say a Mustang that has a ridiculously long, slow clutch)

Seats are comfy enough for short rides

Sleek lines

Decent ride (excellent for price range)



CON'S:

Cheap power, but you have to immediately drop money into it to make the power get to the road. The rear suspension is laughable at best, wheelhop should not even enter into the design of any modern car (WTF????)

Kind of cramped if you're 6' and taller, not roomy enough to be comfortable with family (which does not apply to you at this point)

NOT a long haul kind of car. The seats kill my back on trips longer than an hour

Not much support on the sides to prevent you from sliding around in seat during spirited driving

Laughable trunk space

Anyone over 3' tall will murder you if you ever try to get them in & out of the backseat

Road noise/wind noise excessively high for this price range

People will think it's a Grand Prix, Sunfire... all kinds of stuff

Stupid placement of window switches (if you're wearing a coat, good luck getting ot them easily)

Stupid placement of door lock/TCS buttons (you're nearly reaching behind you)

Serious lack of interior amenities for the price

Huge, long roofline but no factory sunroof option (????)

Don't ever believe TCS actually stands for Traction Control System because it doesn't do much. The car is downright scary on the white stuff, and can get away from you even in the rain. 

All in all it is a great car for the money paid. It's tremendously fun, and the 6 speed gearbox can get you some good mileage. My last car got 11/20 (I drive all my cars VERY hard) and the GTO is getting me 12/24 so I'm happy. For the price you really won't find any competition. Go about $6-$8k more and you'll see some good options opening up though.

I bought mine for a toy, maybe trying to relive my 20's a little bit, but have grown to like it more every day that I drive it. When the car I have on order arrives in the Fall I am seriously considering keeping the GTO just for fun... I really am enjoying driving it!


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just drove my car 1200 miles and to be honest I got relatively good mileage( 6speed manual). Most of the driving was in the midwest so the road was pretty flat but driving the speed limit (65-75) I averaged around 25mpg. One stretch traveling at 65 through New Mexico I got around 27mpg (around 100 miles of driving). I found the seats to be very comfy after tweaking the lumbar support. 

As far as power goes, all I can say is amazing. You wont find a car that is more fun to drive for the money. The rear tires have a little trouble hooking up at a standstill but if you arent trying to drag race it wont be a problem. Getting on the highway is too much fun, and cruising at 1800rpms at highway speed is a great feeling.

A little disappointed at the lack of bells and whistles in the cockpit, but c'mon do you want one so you can control the interior climate or because you want to have your head snapped back when you put the hammer down. It is a nice feeling to know that you dont have many stock competitors on the road for what you paid.

Yes the cup holders suck, lol.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 said:


> I just drove my car 1200 miles and to be honest I got relatively good mileage( 6speed manual). Most of the driving was in the midwest so the road was pretty flat but driving the speed limit (65-75) I averaged around 25mpg. One stretch traveling at 65 through New Mexico I got around 27mpg (around 100 miles of driving). I found the seats to be very comfy after tweaking the lumbar support.
> 
> As far as power goes, all I can say is amazing. You wont find a car that is more fun to drive for the money. The rear tires have a little trouble hooking up at a standstill but if you arent trying to drag race it wont be a problem. Getting on the highway is too much fun, and cruising at 1800rpms at highway speed is a great feeling.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy that beast?


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm going to list every negative I can think of from my perspective.

1) hard to get correct size/offset wheels and tires with more rubber in back.

2) trunk is small (I don't need a big one).

3) could use more front seat legroom (I'm 6'2").

4) no aux jack on stereo.

5) no stability control system.

6) sun-visors worthless when moved to the side position.

7) key/remote is huge and will have to be replaced at some point.

8) needs about 50 more hp to overcome vehicle weight problem (I like'em fast).

9) many Pontiac dealers don't seem to know the idiosyncrasies(?) of this car vs. others.

10) when new parts are needed, may take a while to get them from Australia.

11) stock suspension is weeeeeeeeak.


Now the Positives:

1) 400 hp/ls2.

2) around or less than $30,000.

3) 400 hp/ls2.

4) don't see very many around. Unique.

5) 400 hp/ls2.

6) rear wheel drive.

7) 400 hp/ls2.

8) easy to mod for the 50 extra hp needed.

9) 400 + hp/ls2.

10) it's a (bit of a) sleeper (with 450 hp/ls2). :cool

Go drive one and tell us what you think.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> Where did you buy that beast?


I bought it in El Reno Oklahoma from Rick Jones Pontiac (405) 262-2466. Ask for Bob Euing, he took good care of me. They are online and might have 1 in stock, they had a 06 Quicksilver A4 when I was there a couple weeks ago with about 5K miles on it for about 26K but I bet they would come down. I saw a few on lots while I was in OK. Hope that helps someone who is looking.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Bandit said:


> Putting it all in perspective, here's a list of pro's & con's for you:
> 
> PRO'S:
> 
> ...



I will have to take issue with seat comfort. I'm 6'1 and this is the most comfortable car I've owned, and I've ownded some big cars. Front seats have a LOT of adjustments; the bolsters DO stop you from sliding around unless you throw it in a ditch or something.

The rear seat is nearly as comfortable for adults as the front. People I've had in the back (full size adults) are amazed at the room and comfort. Of course, that's AFTER shoehorning them in, past the ridiculously slooooowww seats. In and out of the back seat is a drag unless you're either a kid or a bulemic model.


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 said:


> I bought it in El Reno Oklahoma from Rick Jones Pontiac (405) 262-2466. Ask for Bob Euing, he took good care of me. They are online and might have 1 in stock, they had a 06 Quicksilver A4 when I was there a couple weeks ago with about 5K miles on it for about 26K but I bet they would come down. I saw a few on lots while I was in OK. Hope that helps someone who is looking.


I'm new here, and this is my first post. I actually looked at this car, and it has had some very bad paint work done on the left r quarter panel, other than that it was nice.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

noz34me said:


> I will have to take issue with seat comfort. I'm 6'1 and this is the most comfortable car I've owned, and I've ownded some big cars. Front seats have a LOT of adjustments; the bolsters DO stop you from sliding around unless you throw it in a ditch or something.
> 
> The rear seat is nearly as comfortable for adults as the front. People I've had in the back (full size adults) are amazed at the room and comfort. Of course, that's AFTER shoehorning them in, past the ridiculously slooooowww seats. In and out of the back seat is a drag unless you're either a kid or a bulemic model.


I don't doubt that it may have been the most comfortable that you've sat in, but that still does not make it more comfortable than the SRT8 seats.

You sit ON the GTO seats. You sit IN the SRT8 seats. They envelop you.

For the price though i would agree that it would be near impossible to expect greater comfort than the GTO seats.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

alittlebitoldschool said:


> I'm new here, and this is my first post. I actually looked at this car, and it has had some very bad paint work done on the left r quarter panel, other than that it was nice.


Well I will admit that the paint on these cars is not what I expected for a 30k+ car but supposedly it is covered under warranty so should be able to get things fixed if you are not happy. I have a few spots in my paint but it gives it character, lol. I might see what they would do about it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey IDONT if you get a chance look at the left r it has been hit.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry to Necro-post (Bringing dead thread back from the past) I GOT THREADJACKED!!! :willy: . Anyhow, I did some legwork this week, got a test drive, and poked around some dealers for prices. My favorite standing offer is 29,065 OTD. Thats a new 06 Black on Black with 10mi on the odometer, before my test drive. So that means that I may have been the first, or the first driver took a really short one. I think the price is good, they offered me GMS even though I don't qualify + rebates. And keep in mind NYS sales tax blows monkey chow (8.75%)... The other dealer i went to played some number games and got me down to 29000 OTD, but only after dickering. Besides, the first dealer is like 2.5 miles away from my place, while the other one takes a half hour to get to. 

I noticed a few things. I missed second gear twice. I didn't pull hard enough, not sure if that is a characteristic of this car, of the GTO in general, my bad shifting, (not used to NEW transmission) or some other reason. I dont know if its worth trying another one just to be safe. 

And then finally the really important question, 

BLACK or RED :confused


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

That's normal. If you keep the rpm's under 2k in 1st Gear it will go into 4th to conserve gas? just give it a bit more gas it will let you rip into 2nd.

Also I vote get the Black one dude!:cool


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Black


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Black with red is the best combo- -


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thats interesting you say that about the color. I just dont know if the red interior will grit on me after 3-5 years. Im just not sure. I have seen a 95 stang with a red interior, and it got old.... and looked like crap. I guess any interior does that. Guess i still dont know...


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Get the blue one:lol: 

Black is hard to maintain and shows scratches etc.
Red attracts the wrong attention (arrest me red).
Color will have to be a personal choice, black does look awesome as long as it's not mine 
I went with the black interior, the blue was too bright for me.

Good luck!
arty:


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

*Misc.*

The seats- I am 6'4'' with a bad back and am over 60. These seats are just fine for me once you get them adjusted. I use the forward/back control when I have to exit in a tight parking situation and can't get out the door.
Make sure you buy from a good dealer. There are possible problems with the struts and rear end. I had to have both front struts changed because of leaking oil and Dana rear changed because of loud howling noise. Also some other small problems. Check on the dealers reputation for good service!
I have owned several cars over the years and this 06 Goat is one of my favorites. Just wish my wife wouldn't freak out every time I give the car a little gas!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for these posts...I went a did a very SHORT test drive yesterday and I think I am hooked (I KNOW I am hooked but my middle class upbringing is making it hard for me to dump a 2 year old car just cuz I WANT to... )...I am 6'6" and all leg...I fit nicely...more room than my Mazda 6 once I get settled in...no heated seats or moonroof but I can live with that...still trying to decide on the 18" wheels but I really LOVE the QuickSilver/Red and Cyclone Gray/Red combos...
Bill


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

silversport said:


> ...still trying to decide on the 18" wheels but I really LOVE the QuickSilver/Red and Cyclone Gray/Red combos...
> Bill


Get the Cyclone grey/red... one of a kind:lol:


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

arty: 



Any Questions?


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice choice. Black is the fastest color.



Although black is the ONLY color of car I buy... if they would have had a Brazen orange at the dealershp, I most likely would have bought that.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Lapres_3 said:


> Thats interesting you say that about the color. I just dont know if the red interior will grit on me after 3-5 years. Im just not sure. I have seen a 95 stang with a red interior, and it got old.... and looked like crap. I guess any interior does that. Guess i still dont know...


My red interior is 16 months old since I've owned it, and I bought an '05 in '06, so it sat on the lot of nearlyl a year as well. No evidence of fading of wear on my seats at all. 

Granted, the car is garaged when I'm not driving it, and I only have 7.5K on the clock, but still- - - -

I haven't seen the Mustange black/red, but I have seen the S2000 black/red, and that's what sold me on the Goat combo. Black exterior keeps you stealthy on the road, and let's face it, nothing looks as good as black when it's clean. The red interior, red gauges really stand out with the black, and how many red leather interior cars do you know of??


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I gotta agree on that color combo...I wish I could do a black car but I just can't...I went with the Quicksilver/Red Hot combo...the interior is a HUGE upgrade (from the Mazda 6 leather AND the Corvette (C5) leather) PLUS it is in this gorgeous red color...very happy with my purchase! Thanks for all the help...stop resisting...you know you want one...and to think, early last week I was test driving a Silverado...guess I am just not a pick up truck kinda guy...:rofl: 
Bill


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

242379 said:


> .:cool
> 
> Test drive one, then post the pics of your new GTO:cheers


 post#6

Told ya so.....
Hahaha LOL


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you guys are right...thinking about a new GTO since they came out...never even sat in one...I FINALLY sit in one and that drew me in...I took it for a test drive and I was hooked....

Dreaming of getting one: Since they anounced building one

Sat in one for the first time: March 23, 2007

Test driven for the first time: March 23, 2007

Closed the deal: March 24, 2007 (only took an extra day because I had to go through 4 dealers until I got my deal)

...the smile that won't go away??? *PRICELESS!*
Thanks guys, you all here were the tip in!...arty: 

Bill


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's the key, don't drive one unless you are going to buy.
:lol:


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 242379 View Post
> .
> 
> ...





> That's the key, don't drive one unless you are going to buy.


:agree 

I Love this thing. My ONLY disappointment is the inability of the radio to play MP3s. I kinda like the steering wheel controls and am reluctant to put in another head unit.

I still cant get the stupid grin off my face. Does that ever go away? I don't want to look like a giddy idiot for the next 10 years...


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lapres_3 said:


> :agree
> 
> I Love this thing.
> I still cant get the stupid grin off my face. Does that ever go away? I don't want to look like a giddy idiot for the next 10 years...


Get your windows tinted:cool


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

242379 said:


> Get your windows tinted:cool


:agree It's the only cure.


----------

